# I Hate Vegetables When I'm Pregnant!



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

What a thing to have an aversion to during pregnancy, eh? I hated vegetables when I was pregnant with my first, and now I am pregnant again, and I can barely force myself to eat a few bites of lettuce or broccoli. When I'm not pregnant, I love and crave vegetables, but practically from the point of conception on, they make me gag! Is this the weirdest thing you've ever heard of? Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a theory as it relates to children's hatred of veggies, IME. I think, they are not a very calorie dense food. Fat, protein, and sugar are all really important for growth and brain development. Veggies do not contain much of any of these things.

I could be totally off, but that is why I think children don't tend to love veggies, as a general rule. And I would wonder if that is why a pregnant woman's body would make them not a priority. Kwim?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Just the sight of veggies (especially soft/leafy ones) set me off during pregnancy. Carrots were okay, but not much else. Normally I love veggies as well!


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

This was me in my first trimester... and I ate tons of meat and dairy (I normally am the opposite) I have a very un-scientific theory that whatever you prefer, the pregnancy gods (goddesses) will make you want exactly the opposite in pregnancy.

Fortunately, it changed after my first tri... still eating meat and drinking milk but actually prefer veggies to carbs now. I hope it gets better and you find some veggies you can eat... if not, just take your prenatals and keep the faith.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, I'm not alone...when I was PG last year with my son I would buy lots of salad stuff and it would just rot in the fridge cause I never made it, just never wanted the taste...here I am 8w PG again and there are all sorts of veggies decomposing in my fridge right now...but unlike last time I really don't want anything...I feel sick all the time although I'm not gagging or throwing up, just my stomach feels weak.

Last time I wanted hot dogs all the time which is totally gross and wasn't something I had eaten in years prior to my PG, probably not since I was a kid...I needed to eat them and mac and cheese several times a week followed by lots of pasta and mashed potatoes...this time nothing looks good, I have a constant gross taste in my mouth and nausea...I wish there was something I wanted and enjoyed...


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

When I was pg with DD1 I couldn't stand veggies. And I was a person who ate leafy greens 2-3 times a day.

With DD2 I started out that way and then I ended up skipping my vitamins for a couple days (after throwing them up) and suddenly I was craving kale and collards and nori. I wonder if my body just got enough vitamins and minerals from my pills so my cravings were all for calories.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

I ate tons of delicious fresh salads & veggies before conceiving, and probably up to about 5 weeks. After that, I suddenly decided that everything green was disgusting - except for lacto-fermented pickles. Those were an ok green! But salad, forget it. Steamed or sauteed greens - forget it! Anything except carrots, pickles or kimchi grossed me out.

That finally passed - I'm back to green veggies (mostly). The aversion passed at week 11-12.

My MW says it's not uncommon for 1st-trimester women to find greens disgusting. I think she said it's because (especially raw) greens are not very easy to digest, with the digestive slowdown - but that most women find that veggies are appealing again starting in the 2nd trimester. et Voila!

I was getting a little worried there, myself...I think thismama's theory is a great one! Our bodies prefer the high-fat nutrient-dense foods while PG. At least, mine does. (Though for a few days there, I thought, "NO MORE MILK! I CAN'T DEAL WITH ANY MORE MILKFAT!" But, that passed too...







)


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

I'm with you and I desperately need the veggies for some fiber in my diet








All I've been wanting are carbs and fruit (which are essentially carbs anyway). Even proteins are making me sick to my stomach at the thought of them except for some stupid reason, salami and I'm a vegetarian!! I almost gave in yesterday but talked myself out of it.


----------

